# Calcium Gluconate 23% solution question for Doe



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, my Nubian doe Sarah gave birth to quads Sunday night. She is a very heavy milk producer and starting yesterday she seemed to be laying down a lot and very tired. For the most part she is still eating well but her back legs seem to be weak. She is walking on the back part of her hooves if that makes sense? Started giving her Karro syrup and molasses and Cmpk drench, probios paste and b12 shot. Only gave her the Cmpk twice because she hates it so much she chokes and gags and I am afraid it's going to go into her lungs. So today gave her nutridrench mixed with the Karro syrup and she hated that almost as much as the Cmpk. She only likes the molasses and Karro syrup which I have been giving her for ketosis, but worried about milk fever. So all I could find at feed store was calcium Gluconate 23% solution. I thought this was an injectable but now I read label and it says to give intravenously. So can it not be injected? If I can't use this then any other ideas on what to do to treat her until she improves more?? Thanks for help!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You have to be very careful giving calcium IV. I'm not sure If you can do it SQ.

Are you out if cmpk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can do sq. 50cc, no more than 10cc per site.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

According to fiasco they have given it SQ but the drug information warns that it can cause tissue death and sloughing.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I have the Cmpk drench but she hates it and chokes and shakes her head violently and hacks it out when I drench her with it. So I am afraid it's going to get into her lungs. I definitely wouldn't even know how or consider doing IV. And I also read on fiascos website to inject it along her ribs in 3-4 injection sites, but that also makes me nervous!! 

Anyone ever give just normal subq injection without any problems??? She has been refusing to eat any tums so I forced 3 down her this evening.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Calcium Gluconate should be given just behind the last rib. Like between the ribs and the hip in that area. It is still given sq just in that area. Just had this conversation with the vet a couple days ago. DO NOT give calcium to a goat iv. Very easy to kill a goat giving calcium IV. 

Giving it that location it doesn't need to be given in multiple spots just give it slowly and help rub and massage it a little after you give it. 30cc per 100 lbs is the dose for it.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

So is it hard to give them a shot in that spot? Like can I mess up and cause her damage etc? Or is it hard to keep them still because it's so painful?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Also if I give her an injection how quickly should I be able to see an improvement in her if milk fever is the issue? When I checked her urine it was in the middle of the test strip in the "small" amount section. Didn't get to check her today cause I was never out there when she urinated.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Definitely not a painful shot. Doesn't sting like ivomec or original la-200 can where some animals handle it and others freak out. I would have her standing up when you give it. 

As for if you can mess up and hurt her? I guess the safe answer is but that can be done with any shot. As long as you just make the little tent with the skin and be sure you are only sq and not penetrating her body wall then you will be fine. 

For how fast it works will probably vary on the doe and how bad she is. I recently had a doe that was a first timer carrying quads and she still had her appetite but was really tender on her feet and had a swollen leg. She was also a big moaner and had been for literally the previous 2 months. Within 2 hrs of giving the calcium the moaning lessened. Now it wasn't an instant fix on her feet and legs and nothing will be but you should see her more comfortable and in your case less teeth grinding within a couple hours.

I've only had to do this to 2 does myself. The one I just described and the other was a doe that was stuck in pre labor and wasn't progressing. Neither acted like it bothered them in the slightest. It affected me more since it was my first time doing it in that location and felt similar to how you do now.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@NWIndianBoers, Ok so give it to her up top by her spine or underneath by her belly area? Thanks so much for all the help and info!! I am going to do it today, so hoping all goes smoothly


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck, hope this clears up quickly for uou


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Not on top and not underneath. Closer to the middle about 2/3 of the way up or so I would say. Like at the bottom of where that hole would be where they hollow out at after kidding etc. I've seen that people give it over the ribs as well so not sure it matters that much.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok thanks! That's about the area where I gave it to her I went ahead and did half on each side and she didn't even flinch, which was great!! See does seem much improved. Will see how she continues to do and hopefully she is on the way to recovery!! Should I give her another dose or is one usually enough?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

If it helps her a lot i would follow up with a half dose tomorrow and then see how she does going forward.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I will do a half dose tomorrow, thx


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

She is much improved, seems back to normal. I gave her a half dose of the calcium Gluconate this morning and so far so good! She is up with the rest of the herd and getting back to being herd queen!! So relieved! Thx everyone for the help


----------

